

Protest Google's NSA Collaboration: Switch to Firefox  - rsbrown
http://blog.rsbrown.net/post/54520204262/protest-googles-nsa-collaboration-switch-to-firefox

======
LoganCale
As a counterpoint, Chrome has support for certificate pinning on certain major
sites as a way to prevent MITM attacks using certificates from
rogue/compromised CAs. I don't believe Firefox does.

